# Crase



## Yann1985

Ele reinara sobre á Terra. 
 Sera que nessa frase devo usar a crase? Po que sim e por que não?


----------



## Carfer

Não, porque a crase só ocorre quando uma preposição e um artigo se contraem. Ora, aí só há um artigo, '_a_'. Falta a preposição para fazer a contracção. O acento da crase é grave, não agudo, ou seja, '_*à*_'. E é 'reinar*á*', se bem me lembro da frase original. _'Reinara'_ é outro tempo.


----------



## englishmania

Yann1985 said:


> Ele reinara sobre á Terra.



Ele* reinará* sobre *a* Terra.

Você deve ser brasileiro.   No Brasil, não há diferença de pronúncia entre "a" e "à", daí a confusão. Nesta frase, como o Carfer diz, usa-se apenas o artigo "a", daí não haver crase.


----------



## machadinho

englishmania said:


> Você deve ser brasileiro.


Ninguém erra a crase em Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

Não sei se alguém erra,  mas como a pronúncia de "a" e "à" aqui são diferentes, desde cedo aprendemos a distinguir facilmente...

Aqui o que o se erra é o acento   . Ainda há gente que põe o acento para o lado errado.


----------



## Carfer

Ninguém, ninguém mesmo, é impossível afirmar, as pessoas escrevem cada vez pior. Mas também não posso dizer que a frequência é significativa. A pronúncia ajuda, visto que a diferença entre '_à_' e '_a _' é notória. Só alguém com muito poucas letras ou muito desleixado é que comete um erro desses. Julgo eu, mas se calhar estou a ser optimista.

P.S. Este post entrou praticamente em simultâneo com o da englishmania e quase parece copiado do dela. Só o deixo ficar por corroborar a opinião que emitiu


----------



## englishmania




----------



## pfaa09

Carfer said:


> Ninguém, ninguém mesmo, é impossível afirmar, as pessoas escrevem cada vez pior.


É uma triste realidade. A falta de uma boa leitura poderá estar por detrás deste défice.


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> No Brasil, não há diferença de pronúncia entre "a" e "à"


Na verdade há, mas são alofones. Os brasileiros não se dão conta de qual fonema usam e é provável que a depender do ritmo uma mesma pessoa oscile e use ambos numa mesma frase em contextos fonéticos similares ou idênticos. Em "falar a verdade", por exemplo, a pronúncia predominante será "falara verdádj" com <a> reduzido e colado ao erre pela _liaison_. Esse mesmo <a> poderá ser normalmente aberto se, como é de costume, o R do infinitivo não se pronunciar, formando uma crase: "falá-á verdádj". O problema brasileiro com a crase surge daí, duma pronúncia oscilante e duma falta de percepção dos falantes para a abertura ou fechado do timbre vocálico. Estranhamente só a preposição e o artigo têm oscilação, em "casa" a única pronúncia possível é "kázâ".


----------



## Nonstar

E quanto às pessoas que sabem crasear, deve-se a pronunciarem como em Portugal?


----------



## jazyk

Tive de ler umas três vezes para entender esse deve-se a pronunciarem.


----------



## Nonstar

jazyk said:


> Tive de ler umas três vezes para entender esse deve-se a pronunciarem.


Sério? Está incompreensível?


----------



## jazyk

Difícil de entender por ser uma construção que não existe.


----------



## Nonstar

Não existia, agora existe.


----------



## guihenning

Nonstar said:


> E quanto às pessoas que sabem crasear, deve-se a pronunciarem como em Portugal?


Acredito que não, Nonstar. Deve ser ou por intuição ou por costume.


----------



## Nonstar

guihenning said:


> Acredito que não, Nonstar. Deve ser ou por intuição ou por costume.


Mas espere, gui, me refiro a aprender numa aula de gramática. Acredito que não seja algo possível por qualquer desses dois meios. Se alguém não aprendeu numa aula, como vai acertar o uso de outra maneira? Copiando a pronúncia de Portugal é que não é.


----------



## guihenning

Claro, você tem razão, é preciso antes formalmente aprender. Ou, pelo menos, ter tido muito contato com a língua escrita desde sempre. “Copiar” a pronúncia portuguesa nós já fazemos em boa parte dos casos, a questão é que a alofonia não é consciente. Ninguém de nós jamais escreveria “ele ê” porque a diferença entre <e> fechado e <e> aberto nos é absolutamente importante e consciente, tal como para eles á,à/â também é. Veja que lá no meu primeiro exemplo de “falar a verdade” o <a> é majoritariamente fechado, mas, como também pode ser aberto em certas circunstâncias, o brasileiro não associa sempre um determinado som a uma determinada grafia como acontece, por exemplo, com é/ê, ó/ô. Além disso, o processo de apócope dos erres do infinitivo no Brasil tem aberto muitos artigos e a preposição <a> por conta da crase que cria (por crase vamos entender uma vogal que se repete em hiato).
Além disso, eu também diria que o ensino da língua no Brasil é muito mecânico e não nos ensinam a confiar nos ouvidos. Se nós perguntássemos com “porquê”, tônico, como em Portugal ou como na França ou na Itália, em vez de “por que”, poderíamos reduzir as regras dos usos dos porquês a: em 90% dos casos, se pronuncia kê, tem acento, se pronuncia “ki”, é “que” e rapidamente o problema diminuiria drasticamente. Mas não, em vez disso criam-se regras e regras que precisam de ser memorizadas, em vez de instruírem os falantes a usarem os seus ouvidos.


----------



## pfaa09

Eu penso que a preposição está lá, mas não é '*a*', mas sim, '*sobre*'; logo, não há crase.


----------



## Yann1985

Valeu, obrigado


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Eu penso que a preposição está lá, mas não é '*a*', mas sim, '*sobre*'; logo, não há crase.


O post #2, realmente, não é nenhuma maravilha de redacção porque pode dar a entender que pode haver crase entre quaisquer preposições e artigos. O que eu devia ter escrito é que falta a preposição '_a_' para se poder contrair com o artigo definido '_a_', logo não pode haver crase. A crase, na verdade, ocorre quando há junção de duas vogais idênticas. O caso mais comum e que, pelos vistos, suscita maiores dificuldades é o da preposição '_a_' com o artigo definido '_a_', mas há outros casos que também são frequentes como _'àquele/a', 'àquilo' _(preposição_ 'a' _com os pronomes '_aquele/a_', '_aquilo_') e a contracção dessa mesma preposição com o pronome relativo _'à qual/às quais_'.


----------



## Yann1985

O que está correto?
O anjo apareceu em frente dele, na frente dele ou, a frente dele?

Mais uma, por favor; O que está correto? Mandei dois dos meus homens matarem a mulher, ou, mandei dois dos meus homens matar a mulher?


----------



## englishmania

Penso que os dois.


Veja
«Vi-o(s) (a) fazer(em) o bolo» - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

englishmania said:


> Ele* reinará* sobre *a* Terra.
> 
> Você deve ser brasileiro.   No Brasil, não há diferença de pronúncia entre "a" e "à", daí a confusão. Nesta frase, como o Carfer diz, usa-se apenas o artigo "a", daí não haver crase.



E como se difere, sonoramente, em PT?
Pois em BR, nos é ensinado desde sempre que NÃO HA diferença sonora, só que o acento grave é um mero indicador de crase de a + a.


----------



## Carfer

Na crase o '_a_' é aberto, '_à_', como em '_c*a*sa_', o '_a_', artigo definido, fechado..


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Ainda assim, num entendo a diferença. Se tiver um som explicativo, seria melhor…


----------



## guihenning

Você consegue perceber a diferença entre os dois a de casa? O primeiro é aberto e o segundo é fechado.


----------



## pfaa09

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Ainda assim, num entendo a diferença.


Já tinha referido, *num *tópico entretanto fechado, que "num" é exactamente o que escrevi a negrito, ou seja, uma contracção de em + um (preposição + artigo). Ela não substitui o *não.*


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

pfaa09 said:


> Já tinha referido, *num *tópico entretanto fechado, que "num" é exactamente o que escrevi a negrito, ou seja, uma contracção de em + um (preposição + artigo). Ela não substitui o *não.*



Num

«Exatamente» e «contração» perderam as c mudas, cf. AO90.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

guihenning said:


> Você consegue perceber a diferença entre os dois a de casa? O primeiro é aberto e o segundo é fechado.



A diferença que vejo seria na entonação, já que um «a» é tónico («casa» é paroxítona), e o outro a não.


----------



## guihenning

Além da entonação os fonemas são bem diferentes.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Só consigo ver diferença em «a» e «â».


----------



## guihenning

Bom, a diferença é essa mesma, mas em "casa" o <a> fechado é também átono.


----------



## pfaa09

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> «Exatamente» e «contração» perderam as c mudas, cf. AO90.


Eu escrevo segundo as minhas normas. Não me revejo na maioria das alterações do AO.
Nada tenho contra quem é a favor. São posições individuais, há que respeitar.
Quanto à questão do "num", siga as suas regras.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

guihenning said:


> Bom, a diferença é essa mesma, mas em "casa" o <a> fechado é também átono.



Eu, sinceramente, num consigo compreender essa diferença mesmo.


----------



## guihenning

Como não? Você acabou de dizer acima que distingue “a” aberto (á) de “a” fechado (â) (que, frise-se, é diferente de ã)
Basta pronunciar “casa” e deixar a mão pouco abaixo do queixo, sem o tocar: a mandíbula se abre e toca a mão no primeiro <a> e fecha-se no segundo, deixando a mão novamente sem contato – essa é a prova visual do fechamento da vogal. A prova sonora você já distingue e reconhece, como disse.


----------



## Yann1985

Fornecer a alguem. Usa-se a crase ou não?


----------



## guihenning

Não, não se usa.


----------



## Yann1985

guihenning said:


> Não, não se usa.


Gracias, e render-se á fornicacão. Com ou sem crase?


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Yann1985 said:


> Gracias, e render-se á fornicacão. Com ou sem crase?



Só se fosse uma fornicação especificada.
Na dúvida, melhor nunca crasear.
Ainda na dúvida, traduza ao castelhano e ve se daria "a la" ou "a".


----------



## Carfer

Eu poria com, '_render-se à_ (a+a, preposição + artigo) _fornicação_'. Mesmo que '_fornicação_' seja  genérica, leva artigo, tal como '_render-se ao pecado_', '_render-se à preguiça_', etc.


----------



## englishmania

Peço desculpa, eu estava a pensar noutra coisa quando respondi, não sei porquê.

Concordo com o Carfer: COM crase (apesar de esta não ser uma expressão comum).

_render-se a alguma coisa
render-se às evidências_


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Uma dúvida: na Galiza, o indicador da crase é o acento agudo ("á")?


----------



## olivinha

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Eu, sinceramente, num consigo compreender essa diferença mesmo.


Nem eu.


----------



## Yann1985

Será que a seguinte frase exige a crase: Seu olhar caiu sobre a minha roupa. 
 Por que e por que não?  Podem explicar, por favor.
 Mais uma vez, estou a enloquecer por causa da lingua portuguesa. Muito obrigado.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Yann1985 said:


> Será que a seguinte frase exige a crase: Seu olhar caiu sobre a minha roupa.
> Por que e por que não?  Podem explicar, por favor.
> Mais uma vez, estou a enloquecer por causa da lingua portuguesa. Muito obrigado.



SEM crase. Mas vou deixar pra quem sabe melhor explicar.
Mas pode-se imaginar: se fosse masculina, não se diria "sobre ao".
Ou: se fosse em castelhano, não seria diria "sobre a la".


----------



## Carfer

Sem crase, porque para que a crase ocorra é necessária a presença da preposição '_a_' e do artigo definido _'o/a_'. Aí só está presente o artigo definido _'a'_, falta a preposição. Crase é a contracção de duas vogais (aí só tem uma), que é assinalada pelo acento respectivo, o acento grave, no Brasil chamado igualmente _'crase_'.


----------

